# Have you been able to pay your MF's?  [Online function glitches.]



## Luvtoride (Nov 7, 2015)

About a week ago I received my first notification that my Maintenance fee invoice was available online at My-vacation Club.  I tried following the link and the whole page appeared to be "grayed" out and I couldn't proceed to do anything on the site.   In subsequent days I have logged on to the site and been able to go to Check Maintence fees area only to reach a page that says, this function is not currently available.  Infinally called Marriott and they said that "yes, the site has been down for viewing and paying MF and they are working on it".   She gave no indication of when it will be fixed.  I asked her if she could tell me the. Amount of my bill and she said she too isn't able to access any information.  I know these things happen all the time, but for the site to be down for over a week with no fix in sight is terrible.  If it comes back up, please let me know.
Brian


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 7, 2015)

There have been a couple other threads recently about technical issues with my-vacationclub.com accounts:

Can't Pay Club Dues
Whoa! MVC site has gone crazy

It looks like MVW has outsourced collections.  When I was able to access the SurfWatch 2017 MF's the other day there was a pop-up warning something along the lines of, "you're being redirected to ..."  I forget the name of the company (Cyber something?) but they seem to be having a number of problems.  Today I'm getting this error message when clicking on any of the MF-related links:  _"Due to system maintenance, this area of the Website is not available. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please contact Owner Services for additional assistance."_

It might be helpful if others post in this thread over the next few weeks, to give MVW an idea of how widespread the problems are and/or if they're continuing.


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 7, 2015)

I also can not see if Grande Ocean fees have posted.  I get the upgrading note.  It has been glitchy for nearly 2 weeks, since the first fees seemed to be posted.  Then the insurance disappeared (by the way for those that did buy at $199 in the few days it was available, if you cancel in the 21 day period to purchase the new $169 insurance, you will lose the pre existing condition waiver)  After that I started getting bills for other people's member fees, then another round of other people's charges, and now the out of order sign.


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Sue for directing me to the other threads on this topic.  I guess I didn't go down far enough to check.  It was odd that even the MVC advisor couldn't help me or take my payment over the phone.


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 7, 2015)

I really want to pay mine with my MR visa before the statement closes this month, so nights will be credited toward status in Dec.


----------



## autumn (Nov 7, 2015)

*Paying maintenance fee for Aruba ocean club*

I  had trouble using Firefox until I removed the pop up blocker, whereupon a new screen popped up for payment. Maintenance fee over $1800, dues fee went up to $185.00. Not happy with the extra charges, very happy with program. Carol


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 7, 2015)

I've noticed that the same issue pops up every year in November/December.
Last year, the year before...and then some. 
It's not a huge deal (to me), but I hate saying "please...take my money"
Mike


----------



## normab (Nov 7, 2015)

I was able to check the fees about a week ago.  Yesterday and today tried to get in to pay and am getting that same message.  

Also hate to have to work to pay our fees!


----------



## tompk (Nov 7, 2015)

*maintenance fees*

I had a quick online chat asking why the site was down and I was told the only browser that works is firefox although that didn't work for me either but maybe its the pop up blocker as I don't know much about firefox.


----------



## WBP (Nov 7, 2015)

suenmike32 said:


> I've noticed that the same issue pops up every year in November/December.
> Last year, the year before...and then some.
> It's not a huge deal (to me), but I hate saying "please...take my money"
> Mike




System failures, such as one's inability to pay maintenance fees via the MVCI website or through Owner Services by phone, are an Annual Event. They are not "isolated events," they are recurring events.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 8, 2015)

I was able to see those MF packages already released earlier this week, with the new system they have put in place, on an iPad with Safari after removing the pop up blocker.
Today it is back to
Due to system maintenance, this area of the Website is not available. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please contact Owner Services for additional assistance.
I am intrigued though with the various comments about paying MFs now.
Have some resorts reached due dates already or are there early payment discounts or some other benefit of paying before the due date?
As I recall, we only have the DC dues coming up for mid December payment, all our resort MFs follow later!


----------



## Rob O (Nov 8, 2015)

Surf Club Aruba dues "were" due November 30. I said "were" because I saw this on-line in October but can't access it anymore. Same problem as everyone else now. Also own points and understand those to be due January 31st?


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 8, 2015)

Rob O said:


> Also own points and understand those to be due January 31st?



Trust points MF's are due 12/1.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 8, 2015)

bazzap said:


> I was able to see those MF packages already released earlier this week, with the new system they have put in place, on an iPad with Safari after removing the pop up blocker.
> Today it is back to
> Due to system maintenance, this area of the Website is not available. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please contact Owner Services for additional assistance.
> I am intrigued though with the various comments about paying MFs now.
> ...



Like GreenTea says above, if you use the Marriott VISA and pay them this month then the credits will be applied to your MR account prior to the end of the year.  It's a good strategy if you need the Elite Nights to accrue for next year's MR status.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 8, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Like GreenTea says above, if you use the Marriott VISA and pay them this month then the credits will be applied to your MR account prior to the end of the year.  It's a good strategy if you need the Elite Nights to accrue for next year's MR status.


Thank you for clarifying this, I can now understand the benefit of such a strategy.
I don't need the extra Elite nights sooner rather than later, so I prefer just to earn interest until I really need to hand over the cash, but I appreciate that others have different priorities.


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 9, 2015)

I know my DC fees were due 12/1, so if this is down a few weeks as they anticipated, some folks could be late.  If its all online, and no-one can see the bill.....


----------



## tammster (Nov 9, 2015)

The guy on chat told me it would be down for THREE weeks!


----------



## BobG7734 (Nov 9, 2015)

*?*

What am I missing?  How do Elite Nights accrue by paying MF?  I understand the MR multiple for using the Marriott cc, but Elite Nights?



SueDonJ said:


> Like GreenTea says above, if you use the Marriott VISA and pay them this month then the credits will be applied to your MR account prior to the end of the year.  It's a good strategy if you need the Elite Nights to accrue for next year's MR status.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2015)

rcgrogan said:


> What am I missing?  How do Elite Nights accrue by paying MF?  I understand the MR multiple for using the Marriott cc, but Elite Nights?



If you use the VISA to pay your MF's, Elite Nights accrue at one for every $3000.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 9, 2015)

As of today -- Monday, 11/09 I continue to receive this message when attempting to obtain M.F. information -- has anyone been able to pay M.F. online? Perhaps the title of new thread should be: "Let us know if you are able to log-in successfully to pay M.F."


Maintenance Fees and/or Club Dues
Due to system maintenance, this area of the Website is not available. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please contact Owner Services for additional assistance.


----------



## BobG7734 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you Susan...I did not know that!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> I know my DC fees were due 12/1, so if this is down a few weeks as they anticipated, some folks could be late.  If its all online, and no-one can see the bill.....



If the problem persists I would expect MVW to be reasonable and extend the due dates.

A paranoid person might say that this could be an attempt by MVW to "encourage" Owners to pay by check rather than credit card, but the glitch seems to affect whether invoices are issued at all.  Some have been but not all - I was able to see SurfWatch's MF's only once in my account but they're no longer accessible and I haven't been mailed an invoice.  Like you say, if it can't be seen .... it doesn't matter what the method of payment might be.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2015)

rcgrogan said:


> Thank you Susan...I did not know that!



It happens with all spends, Bob, not just MF's.  For every $3000 charged to the card an Elite Night accrues.  Many of us wrack up more EN's through the card than through stays, using the card as a quasi-checking account and paying off the balance every month to avoid interest charges.  Don and I put everything under the sun that we can on our card!


----------



## CCR (Nov 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Like GreenTea says above, if you use the Marriott VISA and pay them this month then the credits will be applied to your MR account prior to the end of the year.  It's a good strategy if you need the Elite Nights to accrue for next year's MR status.



I wonder how that works for an EOY contract is it just based on dollar amount?  Sounds like $3000 equals one night?    

I keep getting emails that I'm only 10 nights away from Platinum Elite Status but I only plan to stay 7 nights the week of Thanksgiving at Summit Watch so just 3 nights shy of that level.  I haven't been able to decide if it is really worth it to try to get to that level.  I typically just stay at the Vacation Club resorts so there isn't much of a benefit at those places that I can see to get to platinum elite status.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Larry (Nov 9, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> As of today -- Monday, 11/09 I continue to receive this message when attempting to obtain M.F. information -- has anyone been able to pay M.F. online? Perhaps the title of new thread should be: "Let us know if you are able to log-in successfully to pay M.F."
> 
> 
> Maintenance Fees and/or Club Dues
> Due to system maintenance, this area of the Website is not available. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please contact Owner Services for additional assistance.



Got the same message today.


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 9, 2015)

tammster said:


> The guy on chat told me it would be down for THREE weeks!



This was posted today so the website may not be up again until December?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 9, 2015)

jpc763 said:


> This was posted today so the website may not be up again until December?



I can imagine that this is catching a lot of attention of Marriott upper management as most owners pay their MF in November and December.  So it is delaying their annual cash flow.  

I used to work managing large system transaction software.  Seems like someone did a bad job of managing an upgrade or migration software project.  We weren't rocket scientists ourselves, but we did a lot of testing on a duplicate target system (hardware, software and data) prior to going live.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Nov 9, 2015)

Ditto to all of the above. I finally just gave up and called Marriott at the number listed for maintenance fees. I found out what my fees were and paid via my Marriott credit card for the part due 12/01. I hope the site will be up for those due in January! The woman I spoke with said they are still working on the website. Have never had this happen before. She asked what browser I was using. I told her I tried Firefox and Chrome on my desktop, and Safari on my I Pad. Nothing worked! Very poor timing with fees due.


----------



## jlepstein1 (Nov 11, 2015)

*phone number for maintenance fees*

I tried to find that number online, but was unsuccessful.  Can you tell me where you found it.  Or what it is?   I've been on one hold after another, and customer service could not tell me when the bills will go out or when the systems problem will be fixed.  Thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2015)

jlepstein1 said:


> I tried to find that number online, but was unsuccessful.  Can you tell me where you found it.  Or what it is?   I've been on one hold after another, and customer service could not tell me when the bills will go out or when the systems problem will be fixed.  Thanks.



Use the Owner Services "Contact Us" page to find the number then follow the prompts for MF's info/payment.  Note although some have been able to pay over the phone at least one person in this thread was told OS can't access the info either.  Good luck!


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 11, 2015)

I waited on the line about 20 minutes to be told GO won't be billed until the 16th, and to call back then.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2015)

Didn't we get this same message some time last year when MFs were coming due? Not really a good time to try making updates to the system, during the heaviest peak time for transactions?

We just have the DC Annual Fee due which I believe was on 12/10 last year. I have no paper bill nor email about it being billed yet. Our MFs aren't due until mid January, but I would like to pay them this month if available so I can use the MR points from the credit card on a travel package.


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 11, 2015)

My DC fees were due 12/1.  My GO will be due in January, they told me yesterday.

Wouldn't be smart to put a notice on their homepage (they certainly are not ever hesitant to do repeated pop ups) saying the system is down and list the dates various resort bills will become available and members can call after that date if they wish to pay over the phone.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Didn't we get this same message some time last year when MFs were coming due? Not really a good time to try making updates to the system, during the heaviest peak time for transactions?
> 
> We just have the DC Annual Fee due which I believe was on 12/10 last year. I have no paper bill nor email about it being billed yet. Our MFs aren't due until mid January, but I would like to pay them this month if available so I can use the MR points from the credit card on a travel package.



True, it seems there are usually glitches of some kind around this time of year but I don't remember any that lasted this long.  Interestingly, one of the "Ask The Experts" questions in the latest MVC Insider relates to how many different year-end functions are at play, why the phone lines are so busy.

The only time I could see this year's invoice for SW it was obviously different from years past; like I said in a post above there was a redirect notice to an outside company (Cyber something, I think?) generated on my-vacationclub.com.  I'm not surprised that they've outsourced considering that it was within this last year that the last remaining IT functions of MVW were assumed from MI, but it's still concerning that this company doesn't appear to be able to fix the problems as quickly as MI/MVW could.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 11, 2015)

With MVC's lackluster IT prowess, perhaps opting in for the e-delivery of fees and notices is not the best idea.  Perhaps an opt back out is in order.


----------



## l0410z (Nov 11, 2015)

It was confirmed yesterday when I called that there are no problems.  The problems were fixed last week. I am having a problem because I use chrome and chrome is not supported.  So all of you get off chrome.  

I also have IE and Firefox but I thought it better to just say thank you and hang up.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 11, 2015)

I cannot access my MF's either and I am on my iMac and using Safari. No worky. :annoyed:


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2015)

l0410z said:


> It was confirmed yesterday when I called that there are no problems.  The problems were fixed last week. I am having a problem because I use chrome and chrome is not supported.  So all of you get off chrome.
> 
> I also have IE and Firefox but I thought it better to leave it alone.



Chrome nor IE are working for me. A pretty poorly designed website is one that says it only supports one specific browser, and my-vacationclub seems to do that my indicating they support Firefox. The message being received when trying to access MF packages doesn't seem like it would be one you would get for simply having the wrong web browser. Also, if that was the case, I should never have been able to access it in Chrome, which I have done before.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 11, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Chrome nor IE are working for me. A pretty poorly designed website is one that says it only supports one specific browser, and my-vacationclub seems to do that my indicating they support Firefox. The message being received when trying to access MF packages doesn't seem like it would be one you would get for simply having the wrong web browser. Also, if that was the case, I should never have been able to access it in Chrome, which I have done before.



And I was previously able to access mine as well on Safari. I even paid the fees for one of our weeks so it certainly was working before on Safari. The charges went through.


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 11, 2015)

I just talked to Owner Services on another issue and asked about this while I was on the phone. He said the web fees and billing system is definitely down, and it could be a week or longer until it is back up. He also said that the system Owner Services uses for paying the fees was also down for a while, but that they now have a work-around that allows Owner Services to take payments over the phone. He was able to access my billing statement and emailed me a PDF.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2015)

I generally use Safari on a Mac but even the Firefox browser isn't working to access MF info, and that's the one that's always recommended on the my-vacationclub.com home page.  It's been quite a while (a few years?) anyway since the browser made any significant difference despite the Firefox recommendation.


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 11, 2015)

I contacted owner services via the chat function and asked that a copy of my statements (I am paperless) be emailed to me.  I have 3 resorts and DC fees.  She sent 3 pdf files, one for KoOlina which I already knew, one for DC fees which I also already knew and one for Shadow Ridge.  The Shadow Ridge was for 2015.

So Imperial Palms and Shadow Ridge have not yet filed their 2016 maintenance fees.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Nov 11, 2015)

jlepstein1 said:


> I tried to find that number online, but was unsuccessful.  Can you tell me where you found it.  Or what it is?   I've been on one hold after another, and customer service could not tell me when the bills will go out or when the systems problem will be fixed.  Thanks.



I called My advisor @ 855-682-4847 and followed the prompt to pay your maintenance fees. Fortunately a girl answered and was able to assist me. She looked up my fees and I was able to make a payment over the phone.


----------



## Larry (Nov 12, 2015)

I hate calling to speak to a rep and prefer doing everything on line. Checked my account again and got the same error message not allowing me to pay. Anyhow I did get my snail mail bill last week and rather than call or wait for website to get fixed I just filled out the form and paid with my CC. Pretty easy and painless.

So my question is hasn't every received their invoice to pay in the mail????? My bill is due by January 12th, 2016, but since I own a lot of timeshares I decided to just pay it now.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2015)

Larry said:


> I hate calling to speak to a rep and prefer doing everything on line. Checked my account again and got the same error message not allowing me to pay. Anyhow I did get my snail mail bill last week and rather than call or wait for website to get fixed I just filled out the form and paid with my CC. Pretty easy and painless.
> 
> So my question is hasn't every received their invoice to pay in the mail????? My bill is due by January 12th, 2016, but since I own a lot of timeshares I decided to just pay it now.



I haven't received any invoices snail mail or email from Barony Beach, SurfWatch or for the DC Club Dues, have been assuming that the IT glitch might be holding them up as well as preventing online payments.  I know the DC and SW have released their statements because I saw them online briefly one day last week, don't know how far along Barony Beach is in the process but they're typically one of the last resorts to release the budget/invoices.


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 12, 2015)

Larry said:


> So my question is hasn't every received their invoice to pay in the mail????? My bill is due by January 12th, 2016, but since I own a lot of timeshares I decided to just pay it now.



Those of us who have signed up for electronic delivery do not get mailed invoices. We get an email that has a link to a web site that's not working 

P.S. - just noticed this was my 500th post...


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> Those of us who have signed up for electronic delivery do not get mailed invoices. We get an email that has a link to a web site that's not working
> 
> P.S. - just noticed this was my 500th post...



We get both snail mail and email although there's a lag time with snail mail coming at least a week later.

Congrats on 500, and thanks for your contributions to TUG.


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 12, 2015)

So I called today and spoke to an advisor.  She said I could pay my DC MF over the phone, as they would NOT extend the due date past 12/1 due to the Website issue.  I asked her how much I owe.  She said for my 19 beneficial interests I owed $853.10.  This didn't sound right but I paid this part with my MR credit card and she emailed me a receipt.  What is the proper amount per point or Benefical interest for next years MF? 
This whole thing does not give me a good feeling about MVCI! Being in the insurance business for many years I've learned that CASH is KING and properly invoicing, collecting and crediting payments is one of the most important pieces of the sales cycle.  Marriott is failing miserably at this!


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 12, 2015)

Luvtoride said:


> So I called today and spoke to an advisor.  She said I could pay my DC MF over the phone, as they would NOT extend the due date past 12/1 due to the Website issue.  I asked her how much I owe.  She said for my 19 beneficial interests I owed $853.10.  This didn't sound right but I paid this part with my MR credit card and she emailed me a receipt.  What is the proper amount per point or Benefical interest for next years MF?
> This whole thing does not give me a good feeling about MVCI! Being in the insurance business for many years I've learned that CASH is KING and properly invoicing, collecting and crediting payments is one of the most important pieces of the sales cycle.  Marriott is failing miserably at this!



That is clearly not right for 19 BI's.  MF per DC point is $0.50248, so on 19 BI's or 4,750 points, it should be $2,386.78 plus Club Dues.


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 12, 2015)

So what I was charged for, appeared to be 5 BI, 1,250 points x.50248 = 628.10 plus $225 club dues = $853.10 correct?  The 5 BI were from our 1st purchase of DC Trust points.  The Other 14 Bi's were just purchased last month and probably weren't "Billed" yet.  
I will have to pay it all eventually anyway.  This way I can split up over different billing cycles of my MR Visa card. 
Thanks Fasttr.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 12, 2015)

After many days of getting the error message, the maintenance fee link is now working for me.  Finally.


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 12, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> That is clearly not right for 19 BI's.  MF per DC point is $0.50248, so on 19 BI's or 4,750 points, it should be $2,386.78 plus Club Dues.



When I was getting billed online for other owner's fees the amounts were off as well.   Way off.    Wonder what happens if an owner pays the bill provided and its thousands less than what actually should have been billed


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 12, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> After many days of getting the error message, the maintenance fee link is now working for me.  Finally.



Its working for me again too.


----------



## ml855 (Nov 12, 2015)

it worked for me also all paid up


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2015)

Working here too, only the DC Annual Fee bill and the MF for Harbour Lake are posted.


----------



## Larry (Nov 13, 2015)

I just tried again this morning and still can't get in. Used firefox then chrome and it wouldn't even get me to error message page. As previously stated I already got my bill in the mail and filled out payment form and will drop it off at post office this morning.:ignore:


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 13, 2015)

I paid this morning.


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 13, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> That is clearly not right for 19 BI's.  MF per DC point is $0.50248, so on 19 BI's or 4,750 points, it should be $2,386.78 plus Club Dues.



Fasttr, So I was able to get in today and saw my MF for some properties posted.  For my MVCD BI trust portion it showed my 19 BI and balance of zero due. I guess the payment I made cleared what was open on that part of my account.  I will keep you posted on further charges.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 13, 2015)

Luvtoride said:


> Fasttr, So I was able to get in today and saw my MF for some properties posted.  For my MVCD BI trust portion it showed my 19 BI and balance of zero due. I guess the payment I made cleared what was open on that part of my account.  I will keep you posted on further charges.



That is weird...but perhaps good your you if it stays that way!!  

Have the BI's that your purchased last month closed yet?  Perhaps they don't appear until you close.  

Another idea....were the 2016 MF's on those newly purchased points included in the closing costs?

Just spit balling ideas as to why they are appearing as if they were paid.


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 13, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> That is clearly not right for 19 BI's.  MF per DC point is $0.50248, so on 19 BI's or 4,750 points, it should be $2,386.78 plus Club Dues.





Fasttr said:


> That is weird...but perhaps good your you if it stays that way!!
> 
> Have the BI's that your purchased last month closed yet?  Perhaps they don't appear until you close.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I've been wondering the same things.  Yes, the points closed already and I've already used them for the owners cruise for next year. I will check the closing costs again closely to see if the MF were in there, but I don't think they were.  I know we all put lots of things onto our MR Visa cards but I hope I would notice an extra $1,750 on there.  
In the meantime...Shhhhhhh


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 13, 2015)

Working today for me as well.    SurfWatch's MF's are up; Barony Beach's still are not.

Something odd that I noticed - the first page lists the two different Membership ID numbers for me and Don.  Clicking on mine (which is the newer number issued when we enrolled in the DC) brings up a page that lists our Weeks ownerships.  Clicking on Don's (which is our original number) brings up the Club Dues as well as our Weeks.

So if you have multiple Member ID numbers and you're looking for something that should be there but isn't, make sure that you're checking all accounts.


----------



## Larry (Nov 13, 2015)

Very wierd.  after I mailed out my payment and was reading these posts I tried to see if I could pay with my Kindle fire using their "Silk" browser and I got into my account and could have paid bill. I then went back to my computer using both firefox or chrome and can not access by bill or even get to page with error message like before.

Like I said this is very wierd and I don't think it's my computer since I have paid maintenance bills for 5 other timeshares on line during the past two weeks with no problems. I can also get to reservation page and can see my 2016 Marriott reservation just can't access my invoice on my computer.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 13, 2015)

I could not get on in order to pay my 2 CH units or my DF's 1 OW unit.

I called MVCI and spoke to a very nice agent. She said that they were still having trouble.

Anyway, she took the payments (2 invoices) over the phone and we're all set now.


(Note: I don't mean to hijack this thread and can start a new thread if that's better).
One oddity: I have a MR Visa card. DF does not have a MR Visa and he is not an authorized user on mine.  We both have Marriott Rewards accts., but separate numbers, separate accounts.
For some reason, my reward bonus points/activity points are showing up, exactly duplicated, on both of our MR accounts. 
I mentioned this to the MVCI agent. She went offline to speak to someone over at Marriott Rewards. She returned to tell me that my DF would see this if he was an authorized Visa user. I told her that this wasn't the case. She went offline again and said that Marriott Rewards said that I needed to call Chase.

Has this happened to anyone else before ?

-


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 13, 2015)

Beagle mom,
We had a situation a few years ago when someone else's MR points were getting credited into our MR account. They were a frequent traveler and it was A LOT of points we were getting credited with.  Eventually, Marriott caught up with this, I'm sure the other member complained about missing points.  Although they took most of the points away they gave us about 40,000 points as a goodwill gesture.  
I believe we ended up keeping the points for lifetime status though as we have well over 2,000,000 points enough for platinum Elite lifetime status (we're still working on the nights).  
You Probably shouldn't bring up the subject with Marriott again. 
Good luck.


----------



## Steve A (Nov 13, 2015)

In Safari, I had to disable the pop up blocker to be able to access the payment site.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 13, 2015)

Luvtoride said:


> Beagle mom,
> We had a situation a few years ago when someone else's MR points were getting credited into our MR account. They were a frequent traveler and it was A LOT of points we were getting credited with.  Eventually, Marriott caught up with this, I'm sure the other member complained about missing points.  Although they took most of the points away they gave us about 40,000 points as a goodwill gesture.
> I believe we ended up keeping the points for lifetime status though as we have well over 2,000,000 points enough for platinum Elite lifetime status (we're still working on the nights).
> *You Probably shouldn't bring up the subject with Marriott again. *
> Good luck.



  Thank you for sharing your experience.

  I will take a wait & see approach on this. I did call and speak to Chase, but could not get the idea across to them. I was told that this can't happen./not possible.  

  So, I tried, twice.    


  Hopefully, I will get these MRPs used up by the time the fog clears at Marriott.

-


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 13, 2015)

Larry said:


> I just tried again this morning and still can't get in. Used firefox then chrome and it wouldn't even get me to error message page. As previously stated I already got my bill in the mail and filled out payment form and will drop it off at post office this morning.:ignore:



In Chrome I had to disable the popup blocker in order to get it to work.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yesterday, I could get in and see what MFs were already due, all there was so far was my DC membership dues. European Resorts and Phuket Beach Club were not listed yet.

However when I attempted to pay my DC dues online, Nothing happened. Clicked on the link but no response. I called Cork and they reported that there were still some issues. Paid the fees over the phone and got an email receipt this morning.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2015)

Was able to pay the DC Annual Fee and Harbour Lake MF online a few minutes ago.


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 15, 2015)

The site seems to be having recognition problems now.   After logging in, I am told that I have to be logged in to view the member section.   Sigh.   It seems perhaps a portion of our fees out to go to hiring a capable web site manager.


----------



## Phanatic (Nov 15, 2015)

I had no problem using Safari yesterday.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> The site seems to be having recognition problems now.   After logging in, I am told that I have to be logged in to view the member section.   Sigh.   It seems perhaps a portion of our fees out to go to hiring a capable web site manager.



I was able to get in to look at the MF packages, but it does appear that the reservation engine is down at the moment.


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 15, 2015)

Phanatic said:


> I had no problem using Safari yesterday.



Neither did I....yesterday.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 16, 2015)

May have to retitle the thread again....appears the MF functionality is "under repair" again.


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah, it's down again for me.   Though reservations are up.  Sounds like they can only manage to keep half up at a time.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 16, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> May have to retitle the thread again....appears the MF functionality is "under repair" again.



Grrrrrr.  <mumble-mumble>


----------



## potchak (Nov 17, 2015)

*Maintenance fee section of My-vacationclub not working?*

I have been trying for weeks to get into it. Has anyone else had this problem? I know the destination club fee is due soon, so wondering how they can have the site down that long.


----------



## Larry (Nov 17, 2015)

I removed pop up blockers the other day and was able to get to payment page but I already mailed in my payment. Just wanted to check if it was working.


----------



## Larry (Nov 17, 2015)

This is absurd!!!!!:ignore::annoyed: Not working again.

 Home / Manage My Account / Pay Maintenance Fee
Maintenance Fees and/or Club Dues
Due to system maintenance, this area of the Website is not available. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please contact Owner Services for additional assistance.


----------



## Foggy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Can't even get the information from Customer Services on the phone.


----------



## potchak (Nov 18, 2015)

Got the redirect today to the other site so I can see my maintenance fees, but when I try to pay, it doesn't allow me to click on the make payment button. Very weird.


----------



## garyo (Nov 18, 2015)

Paid mine today on-line, no issues


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2015)

potchak said:


> Got the redirect today to the other site so I can see my maintenance fees, but when I try to pay, it doesn't allow me to click on the make payment button. Very weird.



Are you entering the amounts you plan to pay (you can make a partial payment) and also checking the acknowledgment box?


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 18, 2015)

I had the same problem.  When I switched from Explorer to Chrome, it worked fine.


----------



## potchak (Nov 19, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you entering the amounts you plan to pay (you can make a partial payment) and also checking the acknowledgment box?



Yes. And used two different browsers with the same problem, however I am only trying to pay my club dues, not the rest. Is that the problem?


----------



## ral (Nov 19, 2015)

Still can't pay club dues on Safari, Firefox, or Chrome. No pop-up blockers.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 19, 2015)

potchak said:


> Yes. And used two different browsers with the same problem, however I am only trying to pay my club dues, not the rest. Is that the problem?


If you only choose to pay your club dues, it won't work. Put $1 in your MF box and you can proceed.


----------



## Safti (Nov 19, 2015)

ral said:


> Still can't pay club dues on Safari, Firefox, or Chrome. No pop-up blockers.



Could not pay my Club dues on Safari or Firefox with no pop up blockers either. Called in and was able to pay by phone.


----------



## potchak (Nov 19, 2015)

tricky lil suckers! I did the $1 payment for one of my units and had no problem! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Safti (Nov 19, 2015)

ral said:


> Still can't pay club dues on Safari, Firefox, or Chrome. No pop-up blockers.



Could not pay my Club dues on Safari or Firefox with no pop up blockers either. Called in and was able to pay by phone.


----------



## pspercy (Nov 20, 2015)

Checked just now for Maui, shows bill but cannot pay. MF due January, Club due early December, what a pain.

With the outsourcing of the billing do we still get 5x if using Marriott Visa to pay the bill?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 20, 2015)

pspercy said:


> Checked just now for Maui, shows bill but cannot pay. MF due January, Club due early December, what a pain. ...



On a Mac with Safari I was able to pay Barony's MF's that showed up today but wasn't able to see the Oper Fee/Prop Tax/Res breakdown, and the Budget PDF link doesn't seem to be working.  It was there for SurfWatch's when I paid those ...

Remember that if you see a payment button, when you click on it a pop-up window is generated so make sure your pop-up blocker is disabled.



pspercy said:


> With the outsourcing of the billing do we still get 5x if using Marriott Visa to pay the bill?



I hope so, don't know why not unless the item doesn't show as a Marriott Vacation Club expense in the Chase account.  If it doesn't I'd guess they should expect a mutiny and I'll happily lead it.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 20, 2015)

pspercy said:


> Checked just now for Maui, shows bill but cannot pay. MF due January, Club due early December, what a pain.
> 
> With the outsourcing of the billing do we still get 5x if using Marriott Visa to pay the bill?


If you are just trying to pay Club dues now, see my post #87 above.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 20, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Remember that if you see a payment button, when you click on it a pop-up window is generated so make sure your pop-up blocker is disabled.


This may be the case, but its a javascript-based page that reloads data through a back channel. I don't think it technically is an actual pop-up once you see the amounts, etc.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 20, 2015)

davidvel said:


> This may be the case, but its a javascript-based page that reloads data through a back channel. I don't think it technically is an actual pop-up once you see the amounts, etc.



It's like you're speaking a whole 'nother language but you seem confident so ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2015)

pspercy said:


> With the outsourcing of the billing do we still get 5x if using Marriott Visa to pay the bill?





SueDonJ said:


> I hope so, don't know why not unless the item doesn't show as a Marriott Vacation Club expense in the Chase account.  If it doesn't I'd guess they should expect a mutiny and I'll happily lead it.



It shows up in my Chase account activity as "MARRIOTT ANNUAL DUES", this is the same as last year.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 20, 2015)

davidvel said:


> If you only choose to pay your club dues, it won't work. Put $1 in your MF box and you can proceed.



It is still working that way (or more accurately, not working).  Right now, I just want to pay the Club Dues online.  I have no intention of paying our maintenance fees this soon and I don't want to do the $1 thing because it doesn't give me the clean receipt I want.  (And because I'm really irritated.)  They will just have to wait for their money.  They have also stopped showing Club Dues if I click on my wife's tab (it still shows up on mine) and she is no longer listed on the bills we got in the mail this year.  This change to the outside billing service looks to be a disaster.  Reservations has always been way too clunky and now they can't even figure out how to take our money.  (As far as reservations go, one rep told me last week that she previously worked for another company for 15 years and they abandoned this software in frustration 10 years ago to get a much better product.)

This club dues/maintenance fee payment problem has been going on all month.  Heads should roll.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 20, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> It is still working that way (or more accurately, not working).  Right now, I just want to pay the Club Dues online.  I have no intention of paying our maintenance fees this soon and I don't want to do the $1 thing because it doesn't give me the clean receipt I want.  (And because I'm really irritated.)  They will just have to wait for their money.  They have also stopped showing Club Dues if I click on my wife's tab (it still shows up on mine) and she is no longer listed on the bills we got in the mail this year.  This change to the outside billing service looks to be a disaster.  Reservations has always been way too clunky and now they can't even figure out how to take our money.  (As far as reservations go, one rep told me last week that she previously worked for another company for 15 years and they abandoned this software in frustration 10 years ago to get a much better product.)
> 
> This club dues/maintenance fee payment problem has been going on all month.  Heads should roll.



I agree completely.  Whatever this new system is, whether it's contractually outsourced or MVW has outright bought and is using this Cyber-something's product, it's a colossal failure.

Earlier in the thread somebody said s/he was told by a rep that there were no plans to extend due dates.  I find it VERY difficult to believe that MVW has a reasonable expectation of owners/members complying with the due dates when from all appearances there's likely a whole slew of owners/members who haven't been able to access the info during the limited periods that it's been available.

There simply is no good excuse for the way this system is operating, and MVW has even less of an excuse to enforce phantom due dates for unseen Maintenance Fees and Club Dues bills.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree completely.  Whatever this new system is, whether it's contractually outsourced or MVW has outright bought and is using this Cyber-something's product, it's a colossal failure.
> 
> Earlier in the thread somebody said s/he was told by a rep that there were no plans to extend due dates.  I find it VERY difficult to believe that MVW has a reasonable expectation of owners/members complying with the due dates when from all appearances there's likely a whole slew of owners/members who haven't been able to access the info during the limited periods that it's been available.
> 
> There simply is no good excuse for the way this system is operating, and MVW has even less of an excuse to enforce phantom due dates for unseen Maintenance Fees and Club Dues bills.



Looking at CyberSource's website, it appears that it may be a Visa company. Clicking on Investor Relations take you to the Visa Investor Relations page.

Still not sure why they are having so many issues. Wonder if they are on MVW's end or Visa. With this being the first year, these kinds of grow pains are not surprising.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2015)

We received an email today for the Club Dues invoice today. Even though we have already paid them. I suspect they just send out a blanket email to all enrolled owners, paid or not.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Nov 21, 2015)

I put a penny in my other two units and paid my club dues.  It works that way too.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 21, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> On a Mac with Safari I was able to pay Barony's MF's that showed up today but wasn't able to see the Oper Fee/Prop Tax/Res breakdown, and the Budget PDF link doesn't seem to be working.  It was there for SurfWatch's when I paid those ...



Deleted.  Found the answer.


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 21, 2015)

Just paid club dues without any issues including partial payments of MFs. HURRY before it down again. After entering the payment amount in the club dues box the make payment button did not work because I had neglected to check the acknowledgement box above.


----------



## rthib (Nov 23, 2015)

*Can't Pay Fees?*

Anyone had any luck with the Maint Fee website.

I can not seem to get the make payment button to work.

Tried three different browsers, so wondering if it is me?


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 23, 2015)

There has been an ongoing thread for this topic over the past 2 weeks (which I started)..."Have you been able to pay your MF's? [Online function glitches.]".

I am now able to get in and view and pay my fees for 2 of my resorts via my Chrome browser (still doesn't work with IE). The other resort hasn't been billed yet.  

Good luck.


----------



## amanda14 (Nov 23, 2015)

It's an embarrassment. Giving them money to pay a bill should not be this difficult.


----------



## gblotter (Nov 24, 2015)

The payment functionality seems to be down this morning.

I tried with three different browsers, but the "Make Payment" button is dead.


----------



## StevenTing (Nov 24, 2015)

I just paid my fee for my points.


----------



## BobG7734 (Nov 24, 2015)

Still cannot pay them!!!

_"At this time, we are experiencing an interruption in service. Please accept our apologies and re-visit the site at a later time."
 10-5-004_

Wonder if they will accept my apology for a late payment!:rofl:


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 24, 2015)

I had no problems, didn't pay our last MF but had no issues clicking through on Make Payment. I am using Chrome

There are two Make Payment buttons, if there are two owners I suppose. One on the first screen where you select the owner, then another on the next page after you input how much you want to pay and check the acknowledgement box. You do have to enter an amount you want to pay, even if you are paying the whole amount.


----------



## MabelP (Nov 24, 2015)

I finally gave up after three weeks of trying. I called directly to pay.


----------



## mbeach89 (Nov 25, 2015)

*No problemo*

Paid mine without a hitch online this morning.


----------



## pspercy (Nov 25, 2015)

Just now paid Club Dues (only) online,  separately from MF, no problems. 

Did *not *have to put $0.01 in MF slot etc.


----------



## n777lt (Nov 29, 2015)

Via Firefox, website down. :annoyed:
Will try Chrome and Safari after we get back from theater tonight.  Do not want to pay cash, do not want to phone in, and of course the Points MF is due Tuesday.  Sent emails to avoid late fees....which they will have trouble collecting this year, I expect!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 29, 2015)

Was able to access the MF section today in Chrome.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 29, 2015)

paid my MVC fee yesterday. No problem with Safari.


----------



## n777lt (Nov 29, 2015)

Tried again, 3 hours later.  Chrome and Firefox again didn't work, even after making an exception for my-vacationclub.com in the pop-up blocker. So I disabled the FF popup blocker completely, shut down and restarted FF, and viola! it worked.

For those encountering problems, you may find it useful to know that https://www.my-vacationclub.com/en-us/owners/fees/myvcwaitpage.jsp redirects to https://mfees.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mfees/payment-details?section=MVW at least for an enrolled owner with US weeks. 

I will now restart the pop-up blocker and create exceptions for www.my-vacationclub.com, https://my-vacationclub.com, marriottvacationclub.com,  https://mfees.marriottvacationclub.com, and the specific pages I've listed.  Maybe that will thwart the problem when I go to pay other MFs around the first of the year.


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 30, 2015)

Paid my Trust beneficial interests MF this AM without problem. System was really slow, but it worked fine. This was on a 27 inch iMac running Safari 9.0.1.


----------



## rsackett (Nov 30, 2015)

Finally was able to pay mine by undoing my pop-up blocker!

Ray


----------



## Old Hickory (Dec 1, 2015)

So I don't have to read the entire thread, what are the instructions to get a Chrome browser to work?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 1, 2015)

Post #110.  But in a later post somebody said Chrome didn't work so .... good luck!


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't had any problems up until last night.  I received a bill for a resort and couldn't remember if I'd already paid it.  I logged on and was able to pull up the account.  I then logged back in about 30 minutes later and it wouldn't open.  It seems like every time I go to the Account page, it looks different.  I can't figure out what they are doing.  I was on Chrome last night.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 1, 2015)

I paid it last night but didn't get an email to confirm it nor today.  It went through as it is a pending charge.  Do they not send confirmation email messages?


----------



## Ann in CA (Dec 1, 2015)

iconnections said:


> I paid it last night but didn't get an email to confirm it nor today.  It went through as it is a pending charge.  Do they not send confirmation email messages?



Although I gave up online, I did receive instant confirmation email on the 30th after paying by phone. Probably calling to be sure it went through wouldn't hurt.


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 1, 2015)

That's why I logged on last night because I couldn't find a confirmation.  It was showing a 0 balance. It took awhile for me to get it to show me a statement, unlike in previous years.  When I logged on again, I couldn't even get the statement.  It's pretty unreliable right now for some reason.


----------



## rsackett (Dec 1, 2015)

Old Hickory said:


> So I don't have to read the entire thread, what are the instructions to get a Chrome browser to work?



I used chrome.  I could not get it to work until I turned off the Pop-Up blocker:

_
Open Chrome.
In the top-right corner, click the Chrome menu Chrome menu.
Click Settings.
Click Show advanced settings.
Under "Privacy," click Content settings.
Under "Pop-ups," select  Allow all sites to show pop-ups.
_After I paid my bill I turned the pop-up blocker back on.

Ray


----------



## mas (Dec 1, 2015)

Paid my DC point mfs (Ouch!) and club dues a couple of days ago online.  No problems with chrome after I added MVC site as a trusted site.  Checked today and though the site was rather sluggish (probably from all the MVC owners trying to comply with a 12/1 due date) I had no problem checking status.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2015)

rsackett said:


> I used chrome.  I could not get it to work until I turned off the Pop-Up blocker:
> 
> _
> Open Chrome.
> ...



I was able to turn popup blocker of just for my-vacationclub. When you go to the link to try to pay your MFs, a little box pops-up at the right of the address bar. Just click on that and there is an option to disable for the specific site. Either way works, this just prevents the problem again next year.


----------



## n777lt (Dec 2, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I was able to turn popup blocker of just for my-vacationclub. When you go to the link to try to pay your MFs, a little box pops-up at the right of the address bar. Just click on that and there is an option to disable for the specific site. Either way works, this just prevents the problem again next year.



Dioxide, you are using Chrome, right? In Firefox, I found that an exception just for "my-vacationclub.com" (no quotes of course) wasn't enough. Shutting down the pop-up blocker entirely for the transaction was what my Firefox required.
Clearly the pop-up blicking is the issue, regardless of the browser. Very annoying.


----------



## suenmike32 (Dec 11, 2015)

I've been trying to pay maintenance fees and chairman's club dues for weeks.
Constantly receive the "apology" notice.
Gave up and called payment in. Truly a nuisance.
Mike


----------



## taterhed (Dec 11, 2015)

paid mine online last week with no problem using firefox.  Sorry.


----------



## n777lt (Jan 6, 2016)

*MVCI website now gives instructions to ease some problems paying online*

Sorry, I cannot find the original thread, and mods are welcome to move this there...
There have been sporadic reports of difficulties paying MF online, and in my case, it turned out to be that pop-ups were being blocked by my browser (and possibly that in the payment process you were being switched from one domain to another). I'm pleased to report that the website now explicitly addresses that problem - if it senses a pop-up blocker, it redirects you to a page with instructions on how to allow pop-ups in any of the four most common browsers (Firefox, Chrome, Safari and Internet Explorer), and it seems that creating an exception for my-vacationclub.com is sufficient to get payments to go through.

Thanks to someone at MVCI for offering a solution to a frustrating problem!


----------



## Jeffrey (Jan 6, 2016)

I just ran into this issue yesterday when paying my fees. It worked after de-activating the pop-up blocker on my Ipad (IOS Safari)

Thanks for reminding me re-activate my pop-up blocker ;-)


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 6, 2016)

I just gave up and called them on the phone and provided my credit card number.

Issue solved.....




.


----------

